# Reporting big siggies



## Curlee_lurker (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm seeing an overwhelming amount of gigantic signature pictures. I like to see some pictures so I'd rather not be forced to turn them off all the time.

Is there any way to report them?  I've seen signatures snatched that were much smaller than some of the ones I've been seeing lately.


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 26, 2009)

guuuuurrl...if we can start reporting large siggy pics, then can we report posts where ppl quote the entire 3 page long post of someone else?  my BB track ball is wearing out from all the scrolling past quoted long posts that are the size of War and Peace.  

Suggestion: if you use mozilla/firefox just get adblock and click on the pics u don't like and POOF be gone! they will be. 


other than that you may have to turn siggies off or send a trouble ticket or something (errrrr I'd advise against the latter though).

Best case: PM the person w/ the big siggie and just let the member know. Most ppl here won't be offended and happy to oblige your request (I think)    well, I hope.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Mar 26, 2009)

*I see them, cannot stand the shifting of my screen but I do not report them; I try to hint with humor about the big, big, big photos. I think Nikos is busy or something because the guilty still perpetrate and I see no warnings about them. *


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 26, 2009)

I am beyond tired of the over sized signature pics!!!


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Mar 26, 2009)

1star said:


> guuuuurrl...



I've started just putting the offenders on ignore because it annoys me so much.  I thought there was a sticky about them just being deleted with no warning and repeat offenders will be in trouble or something of that sort.

I thought it was an automatic script. But it seems to not be catching certain people.

I adblock at home but people have been changing their signatures and putting huge 8 X 10s of their modeling shoots and their kids glamour shots and it's getting to be too much frankly.

I just wanted to see if the powers that be had a way to get some sort of alert because my PM may come off snarky.


----------



## MizAvalon (Mar 26, 2009)

Just report them. That's what the mods have always said to do since they say that they don't see all of them.


----------



## lexi84 (Mar 27, 2009)

Yea you can report them.  Not only do I hate big siggies, but hate the siggies that are like mini movies.  Someone (not going to name names) currently has a siggy pic and its rotating pictures of her and her daughter.  Sometimes i log in from my phone and it takes FOREVER for it to load when she's on the page!


----------



## BonBon (Mar 27, 2009)

Lol @ not naming names

 I am surprised that people have them in the first place tbh, some people need to report themselveserplexed


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 27, 2009)

Curlee, just turn siggies off for now & when you report the offenders, do a trouble ticket.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/support/


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll just turn siggies off.


----------



## Odd One (Mar 28, 2009)

hi, just to make sure.. whats a big siggy to you guys? at what size does a siggy becomes big?


----------



## Makenzie (Mar 31, 2009)

1star said:


> *guuuuurrl...if we can start reporting large siggy pics, then can we report posts where ppl quote the entire 3 page long post of someone else?  my BB track ball is wearing out from all the scrolling past quoted long posts that are the size of War and Peace.*


I hate that too.


----------



## RavenMaven (Mar 31, 2009)

Kitten45,
a big siggy to me, is when someone has those huge pics of their kids, or a huge self-created banner that they photoshopped with all of their transitioning pics in it.

It's hard to explain, but you will know one when you see it!


----------



## Cincysweetie (Mar 31, 2009)

I reported a big siggy awhile back to the Mods and submitted a ticket.  Bev responded and asked that I contact the OP.    I never did but shortly after the OP took down the large siggy- dunno if something was said or if she just felt like changing her pic.  Anyway, I personally feel as though Mods should handle this...I don't think I should have to PM a member to ask her to change her siggy.  Nor do I think that I should have to turn siggies off...erplexed

ETA: I think sometimes people don't realize that their siggies are ginormous.  I ask now that you all PLEASE tell me if mine ever is.  It is a peeve of mine so I certainly don't ever want to be an offender.


----------



## MizAvalon (Mar 31, 2009)

Cincysweetie said:


> I reported a big siggy awhile back to the Mods and submitted a ticket. Bev responded and asked that I contact the OP.  I never did but shortly after the OP took down the large siggy- dunno if something was said or if she just felt like changing her pic. Anyway, I personally feel as though Mods should handle this...I don't think I should have to PM a member to ask her to change her siggy. Nor do I think that I should have to turn siggies off...erplexed
> 
> ETA: I think sometimes people don't realize that their siggies are ginormous. I ask now that you all PLEASE tell me if mine ever is. It is a peeve of mine so I certainly don't ever want to be an offender.


 
Contact the OP?erplexed What is the point of us being told to report these things if we're supposed to confront offenders ourselves?


----------



## audacity. (Apr 1, 2009)

between some people's inappropriate and offensive avas/siggies and the MASSIVE pics some use in their siggies

i keep ALL images turned off 

OH!  and i refrain from visiting on my blackberry because i get very frustrated...

just report them.  the mods/admin have no clue about most of the rule breaking around here unless someone alerts them.


----------



## audacity. (Apr 1, 2009)

Cincysweetie said:


> ETA: I think sometimes people don't realize that their siggies are ginormous.


 
i think folx know when their siggy is too big.  nikos has told us time and time again how big our siggies are supposed to be.  (he even called me out one time in a thread )

the general rule of thumb is no bigger than 1/2 or screen or something like that.  but i do agree that the term "BIG" is very subjective...what is "big" to me might be small to someone else...

with all the threads popping up about this issue, the mods/admin may just want to consider to eliminating the siggies altogether...


----------



## dlewis (Apr 1, 2009)

LongHairDon'tCare said:


> i think folx know when their siggy is too big.  nikos has told us time and time again how big our siggies are supposed to be.  (he even called me out one time in a thread )
> 
> the general rule of thumb is no bigger than 1/2 or screen or something like that.  but i do agree that the term "BIG" is very subjective...what is "big" to me might be small to someone else...
> 
> with all the threads popping up about this issue, the mods/admin may just want to consider to eliminating the siggies altogether...



I wonder how they are able to upload these large siggies when I can't.  My siggy is automaticaly made the standard size when I upload it.


----------



## audacity. (Apr 1, 2009)

dlewis said:


> I wonder how they are able to upload these large siggies when I can't. *My siggy is automaticaly made the standard size when I upload it*.


 
mine too.  but i'm not all that technologically savvy though.

folx who know more about this type of stuff can easily override the rules, probably.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 1, 2009)

I saw this thread and instantly made mine smaller.  I hadn't realized that imageshack scooted a new default size in and my siggy's were getting bigger.


----------



## EMJazzy (Apr 1, 2009)

Trying to visit LHCF is a nightmare from my cellphone...I just wait til I'm at my desktop.


----------



## DivaD04 (Apr 1, 2009)

dlewis said:


> I wonder how they are able to upload these large siggies when I can't. My siggy is automaticaly made the standard size when I upload it.


 

well i wish my pics were automatically smalll. i don't make the big purpose;y. maybe i should try to resize mine. 
i luv my newborn but i'm not trying to offend anyone.


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 1, 2009)

For those of you who want to make the pictures smaller, I use www.shrinkpictures.com.  It's very user friendly and you can check to see if the picture is the size you want it to be.  Once you save your new photo there on the site, you can place it here.
I think they also have a link for forum sizes too.


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Apr 1, 2009)

LongHairDon'tCare said:


> i think folx know when their siggy is too big. nikos has told us time and time again how big our siggies are supposed to be. (he even called me out one time in a thread )
> 
> the general rule of thumb is no bigger than 1/2 or screen or something like that. but i do agree that the term "BIG" is very subjective...what is "big" to me might be small to someone else...
> 
> with all the threads popping up about this issue, the mods/admin may just want to consider to eliminating the siggies altogether...


 
 Well I hope they do not eliminate siggies altogether. People are proud of their progress and seeing it was one of the biggest reasons that made me join and learn more from LHCF. I'm sure people aren't doing it on purpose. No reason to punish everyone for a "small" issue.


----------



## *Frisky* (Apr 1, 2009)

ok..I just saw an 11x14 picture in somebody's siggy and I can't report it??


----------



## SVT (Apr 1, 2009)

We're working on the siggy issue. Thanks.


----------

